# [SOLVED] SM Bus controller driver



## ak_47pal (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi
I just formated my HP Compaq dx2200 Microtower PC and installed windows XP SP2, now there is an exclamation mark on SM Bus controller in the device manager, what is SM Bus controller and where can i get it's driver, help my plz?

Thanks
ak_47pal


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: SM Bus controller driver*

Hi :wave:

The System Management Bus controller is a part of the chipset.

You can download the chipset driver here: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...4701&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093#11394


----------



## ak_47pal (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: SM Bus controller driver*

sorry for being late
tahnx my friend it's worked, and the problem is solved.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: SM Bus controller driver*

Good news. :smile:


----------



## ihgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, worked for me, too.


----------

